# fiat ducato clutch



## kirky (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi does anyone have a ducato on here? Mine is a 57 reg done 15k miles and the clutch pedal bite is right at the top if you test your foot on it when in top gear the clutch slips. Are they like that? i took it back to the dealer who said they spent 3 hours checking and adjusting ( i cant find any adjustment on it ) when i got it back it was exactly the same. Any advice welcome


----------



## Dezi (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, We have a Ducato 2.2 TD ( 2009) previous to this we had a Ducato 2.8 TD (1999.) Neither of them had your problem & both have clutch adjustment easily available to a mechanic.

Dezi   c:


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Seems low miles to be having clutch problems,maybe something needs lubrication. :hammer:


----------



## ricc (Sep 6, 2012)

best advise is try another mechanic.... you dont say what sort of dealer you took it to....you need a mechanic not a motor home salesman.
if its adjustable it will take a good mechanic minutes not several hours.


----------



## kirky (Sep 6, 2012)

It is hydraulic clutch so i dont think it needs a manual adjuster, i have looked and there is no adjuster, it is under warranty from leisure kingdom but only got couple of weeks left so need to sort it soon . There is  free play in slave cylinder when its released and piston will move back about 10 mm from its rest point so dont think its that side of it, i think its the clutch worn out will have to get back on to them today as i think they are trying to bluff me


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Kirky
yes your right the clutch has worn out , take it back if your still under warranty .


----------



## baldybloke (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds very much like a worn clutch, might be worth taking it to a local garage (especilly if you know a good one), and get an honest opinion, then give the supplier some options (like fix it properly or else...)


----------



## ricc (Sep 7, 2012)

just check your warentee will cover the clutch....they may claim as a wearing part its not covered... in which case it may be a garage used to vans will be a cheaper bet.


----------

